
Cancelling Facebook - brlewis
http://www.somebits.com/weblog/culture/cancelling-facebook.html
======
nootopian
I deactivated my account a short while back after hearing about the beacon ad
nauseum.

That'll teach them.

I kinda want to come back, please tell me I am not missing anything.

~~~
Prabaker
You may 'think' you have deleted your account, but if you sign up again it
will reappear just the way you left it - you can never really leave!

~~~
jgrahamc
Time for a little 'Hotel California'

------
mynameishere
And I will continue to not have a facebook account.

So there.

------
michaelneale
Facebook is what - a few years old? really only a year in mainstream
awareness? yet it has this evil empire feel about it already. Took decades for
that and Microsoft. Gives me a new found admiration for googles under-
appreciated "don't be evil" ethos.

------
amichail
Why are there so many toy applications being created? Because there is demand
for them. They are the most likely apps to make it big.

So if you don't like these toy apps, blame the users, not the developers.

~~~
alaskamiller
Blame the crack user and not the crack dealer.

~~~
amichail
Toy applications are legal.

~~~
alaskamiller
As if legality is the litmus test for morality or worth.

~~~
blader
It isn't. Neither is "things I like" and "things I dislike".

